# Trooper's Mission !



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, as some of you might have herd i bought a beautiful HalfMoon off of Aquabid. I bought him from a very well known and well respected supplier in Thailand. i purchased him around, april 7th, and they shipped him to Niagra falls on saturday, then from niagra to my home. i got him yesturday...almost dead !

i was like :shock::evil:!!!
so i took him out of the little baggie, RIGHT away only to find my little guy, floating at the top looking very ill, color all faded, and swimming around in his own nasty stuff.
when i put him in his new home he sank right to the bottem and it took so much effort for him to swim to the top for air. after a few drops of medicne, food, and clean water he started to come around. his colores started to come back, his strength came back, and he was looking more happy !

anyway! here he is =D my little trooper<3

Here is his Aquabid picture


















this was him right when i put him in his new tank










all his colores are gone and hes falling over in his own tank.

this is him after a few hours in his new tank.










hes starting to get his colores back, and hes looking better 

and this is him an hour ago =D


















i cant wait to see him with more maitnance =D
i love him !
and hes my little trooper<3
anyway so here he is guys :-D


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

He is absolutely gorgeous! What color do they call that?


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

i beleive they call it 
B L A C K . G O L D . B U T T E R F L Y


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful! I think that probably alot of them will arrive that way. Shipping from that far away is bound to have an effect on them. You just have to give him time. He looks like he's doing very well.


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahhh bless! He`s gorgeous!! 8)

Sounds like the poor little mite had a right rough trip though. I`ve seen some beautiful pictures of Bettas on ebay and I have toyed with the idea of buying but it`s the thought of how the fish are transported and what the poor things have to go through that has put me off so far. Your story has confirmed in my mind that it`s not right to put any fish through all that stress (imho).

I`m really pleased he`s picked up but as for me buying a fish that has to shipped.......no chance!

You have a gorgeous little fella there, enjoy! :-D


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

ah yes he's doing great =D loves his new home and he loves attacking his reflection ! idk if its just me, but it seems that this "pure bred betta" is much more aggresive to bettas, but SUPER friendly with me... lol buhhp
but ya i definatly wont be doing this again, way to much stress for the poor fishies !


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Some food for thought is that all fish are shipped to pet stores. Then they are usually maltreated there, and have to be transported to your house. Yes, shipping is stressful, but if you can cut out the last few steps it's not as bad.

Your boy is gorgeous, and also very resilient if he has bounced back so quickly! Have fun with him


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

i agree with the last few steps being bad. there also very costy ! lol
i shall have lots of fun with him =D
i hate how addicting these little guys are!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they are VERY addicting! lol I still wouldn't mind one or two more. lol I don't know where I'd put them, though.


----------



## Asha (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow! He's starting to look much better! I'm glad you were able to save him. They must not have shipped him very well for him to arrive half dead like you said.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I've thought about aquabid a few times, but the shipping is always what gets me. Not only could it be harmful, but it's VERY expensive. I think I can find a betta I like just as much at petsmart. I do love to look on aquabid though... I can dream can't I?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They have beautiful fish on Aquabid. Yeah, it would be nice to have one but I've found some pretty ones at Petsmart and other places. They may not be "perfect" looking but are all beautiful in their own way and have such great personalities.


----------



## Asha (Apr 23, 2009)

That and I learned that there is an International Beta Congress in America that has conventions for breeders and fans to go and look. I think you can buy fish there and you don't have to worry about the shipping since your moving them and can tell when they start getting stressed out.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The IBC would be a good place to look for bettas and you can get in touch with some good breeders through them.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah, i love my petsmart babies there just as if not more pretty as trooper =D i just wanted to see the experience  and hes doin great now ! =D


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

omg he looks great! just a heads up, if you don't want the bubbles in the tank, you can just scrub them off right away. no harm done!


----------



## QueenStinger (May 2, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!

Wow, coming all the way from Thailand??? That's a pain. At least he's home now!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

yes he is =D!
hes very happy and healthy now!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Gorgeous Trooper! Glad he is feeling better. Hope he perks up and shows all his true colors in no time.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Cant wait to see some updated pictures of him all shiny


----------

